# how stable is liquid t3?



## PappyMason (Mar 21, 2012)

i've had a bottle of liquid t3 for about a year cause i never got to using it. You guys think its still good to go?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've revived bottles about that old with luck.  Give it a try.  If not PM and I'll hook you up with a source for good DOM t3 tabs.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks man. my cycle starts in a few weeks so we will see.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

Its never "stable" in most suspensory liquids that are used. But it doesn't mean its necessarily bad. Try it


----------

